# 2014 IPO Ontario Regionals (Photos)



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The 2014 IPO Ontario Regionals are happening this weekend, and I wanted to share my fave. photos from today - I'll post my favourite from tomorrow here as well after I get home or the next morning depending on how late we get back... 

DH and I are cheering on the helper we train with, who is there working the dogs and doing a really great job (along with Marvin Eng!). It was a really fun morning and afternoon and the BH traffic test was pretty entertaining (the judge had fantastic spirit!) - looking forward to more great conversation tomorrow! Also, the food was great! 

Anyway.. on to the pictures! More tomorrow...

Caper von Haus Dooling Kaltenbach, handled by Jennifer Jones...










Astasha von Fulk



















Tonny Naspo (Narnia Kennels) handled by Narnia Kennel's Robin Winter!





































Great performances today, everyone did so well! Really looking forward to the IPO3s and breed surveys tomorrow. If you're local, come out! Great field, great club, all great dogs to watch! It will be a long but fun day tomorrow! This time I am wearing sunscreen and a hat... 

Cheers!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This has to be one of the best IPO pics I've ever seen. So good to see a dog enjoying and happy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> This has to be one of the best IPO pics I've ever seen. So good to see a dog enjoying and happy!


Agreed! This same dog (Who is handled by the owner of Narnia Kennels, an extremely extremely nice and knowledgeable lady I was introduced to today) even went between Graham's (the helper) legs at one point! He was SO happy and spirited in obedience and protection.

To be honest, all of the dogs seemed very happy and enthusiastic today. It was really, really nice to see. Everyone had a lot of fun, and the judge was even super happy and friendly - made lots of jokes about his English and trying to translate from German.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

That picture is just too perfect. Some days when you click, you can catch the best expressions!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Colie CVT said:


> That picture is just too perfect. Some days when you click, you can catch the best expressions!


A friend of mine there was poking fun at me that I take too many photos... I had to inform him that it is necessary to catch a priceless moment like this. I had to come home and empty my camera just to have enough space for tomorrow. 1000s of photos of dogs that aren't even mine, but I definitely enjoy it. Gotta be a photography nut to appreciate the hundred clicks per minute.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

One of my favorite things about cameras! I have gotten some of the best photos that way. So I say keep snapping on! I do that same thing myself lol. I would be doing the same if I was at an event like that. I go camera happy. Otherwise you miss out on some pretty awesome moments.  The faces dogs make in protection really just take the cake every time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG!! I got so caught up in the photos that I didn't catch it was Robin handling that dog!
Please, if you can, send her greetings from Hans's owner in Florida! :wild:
He is Questa's son, N litter 

Ps--if you see Fiesta, that is his half sister-- same sire.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG!! I got so caught up in the photos that I didn't catch it was Robin handling that dog!
> Please, if you can, send her greetings from Hans's owner in Florida! :wild:
> He is Questa's son, N litter


Oh, I will absolutely try to pass that along today! A friend introduced me to her yesterday, she was extremely nice. I have met several Narnia dogs now, it is always really cool to meet the breeder.

Heading back out to the trials, will post more pictures here later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What a fantastic two days! This is the first trial I attended all day for two days, that I really paid attention to and spoke to knowledgeable people while watching the dogs... I cannot tell you how much I learned in two days. Very much worth it to go to trials and watch the dogs.

Here are my favourites from today, specifically my favourite competitors... all the dogs did great, and lots of great people came out!

Ivo von der Daelenberghutte with Jurgen Fischer




























Yevhen vom Bergblick handled by Renee Lucescu




























And now my personal favourite, a beautiful female who had the most gorgeous calm, methodical obedience I have ever seen in person...

Crazy von der Legend handled by Nathalie Larivee... It was a pleasure watching this female work.





































Had such a great weekend!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

great pics. thanks for sharing.


----------

